# Maltese with BAD eye staining



## Paby (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello, wasn't sure if this was a grooming question or a health question. 

My boyfriend and I recently started taking care of one of his mom's Maltese dogs, named Woody. I know they are prone to have tear staining, and I guess in the past the stains would be cleaned by a groomer. Generally his mom would just get their coats trimmed to a manageable length every couple months. Its been a month or so since Woody was at the groomer, and I was giving him a bath tonight and noticed that there was a lot of gunk under his left eye. 

Woody is really wary of his face being touched/handled, and is not shy about biting. But, he is usually fairly docile in the bath so I tried to pull away some of it, but there was so much and it was so close to his eye I was worried about hurting him. I took him out and dried him off, and had to get the boyfriend (and the muzzle) so I could really get a better look at how bad it was. It looks pretty terrible, I can't pull the gunk off completely, I could only get a little off. Its so thick that it looks like his lower lid might be infected from it. The other eye is fine, very minimal staining and none of this stuff building up, but this left one is just a mess. 

Long story short, is there anything we can do to soften up the gunk for now until he can get to a vet? I feel terrible for the poor guy. I've read on sites plenty of ways to bleach/prevent staining, but not much on how to prevent this gunk in the first place. One site even suggested people's sterile eye drops to help reduce infection but I probably wouldn't try that until the gunk thats already there is gone. Anyway, sorry about the long-winded thing here, and thanks in advance for any help. 

Kathy


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I know several people that use Angel Eyes and it works like a charm. You put it into their food and it helps keep the staining away. I've never used it, but on a different forum I'm a member of I've seen before and after pictures and it's amazing the difference.

While it is a bit pricey it seems to really work. 

What has changed since she came to live with you? Fod, treats?
http://www.angelseyesonline.com/


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a shih-tzu x bichon with the same problem. The tear stains can be due to a lot of things as I've read. There are a lot of products out there that claim to get rid of them but they seem to make the problem worse. These stains may be due to a food allergy - I know my dog's tear stains worsened on Merrick's Puppy Plate so I changed her to Innova. I also find that giving her filtered water helps reduce them. I've read that giving your dog distilled water helps as well as adding some apple cider vinegar or Tums to their water. I think it's the mineral content in tap water that may cause the tear stains. One concern is that if the stains are left, they can grow bacteria. You can put a little Vaseline under his eyes to prevent the stains from adhering to the hair and then they can be easily wiped off. I usually just wipe under my dog's eyes with a washcloth wet with warm water. It doesn't get rid of them but at least it keeps them at bay and prevents buildup. Look up Angel Eyes - I haven't tried it but it's a powder that you add to the water. I would try changing her food and giving her distilled water first to see if it's something in her food.


----------



## Paby (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for both of the replies, I appreciate it. 

I read a lot about Angel Eyes, and heard about the minerals and food allergies too. I think once this junk is gone, I'm going to maybe nightly give his eyes a wipedown with a washcloth. Just trying to keep up with it will probably help not let it build up. I may also switch to a better food, as suggested. 

Also, he has had problems with ear infections and I've read online some people think theres a relationship between the really bad cases of staining and ear problems. 

I am wondering, though, how to get what is already there off. Would anything I could put on soften the gunk up a bit so I can get it off easier? 

Thanks again


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you have any pictures of what you're talking about? When I think build up I see it as being able to wipe away. Even if caked ove with a warm wash cloth it should come off. 

You could also try while he's in the bath kind of massage the area and then wipe it way. If it's wet at all it should loosen it up a bit. 

Food is another good thought. What is he eating now?


----------



## Paby (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't have a picture unfortunately. Its basicallly a hard sticky lump of gunk under his eye, not just a little bit but a patch of it. And while I was able to get some of it out after a bath, most of it is still there. Its just kind of hardened and I don't know how to get it off without hurting him. 

Food is another problem with him. Apparently he was rather spoiled before and pretty much ate what my boyfriend's mom ate. So getting him to eat dog food has been very tough. He will eat certain kinds of wet food, and very little kibble. He is extremely picky so the food thing is tough.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Paby said:


> I don't have a picture unfortunately. Its basicallly a hard sticky lump of gunk under his eye, not just a little bit but a patch of it. And while I was able to get some of it out after a bath, most of it is still there. Its just kind of hardened and I don't know how to get it off without hurting him.
> 
> Food is another problem with him. Apparently he was rather spoiled before and pretty much ate what my boyfriend's mom ate. So getting him to eat dog food has been very tough. He will eat certain kinds of wet food, and very little kibble. He is extremely picky so the food thing is tough.


Do you know the brand of food?

The only bad thing about food is so many have such bad ingredients and are full of by-products, corn, grains. All things that add to the main problem. It can be very hard to get him back onto dog food, but for long term health it would be very good for both you and the dog. The staining could be caused by allergies or by something he's eating. So it would be really good to try and get him onto a healthy food. Like Innova, Solid Gold, Wellness Core.


----------



## Elude (Dec 5, 2007)

My girl is prone to tear stains as well. My only saving thing is you can't really see them. I can't stand the smell of them though. I find the best thing that works for us is giving them a wipe with a warm washcloth once or twice everyday. 

I've also noticed since changing her food from Canidae to a half Innova, half home cooked they seem to be coming out clear rather than that brown colour. The stain is a result of the tears turning into a yeast. 

Also like already has been suggested I know people who have had great success with Angel Eyes. One being another Maltese owner. Good luck with your dog. I'd definitely take him to the vet though if its built up and really gunky/runny just to rule out infection. Maybe a tear duct infection? 

Hope this helps,


----------



## Paby (Dec 13, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Do you know the brand of food?
> So it would be really good to try and get him onto a healthy food. Like Innova, Solid Gold, Wellness Core.


I will take a look at these tomorrow. Right now he's eating some Alpo homestyle chunky stuff (he won't eat just the mushy dog food he wants the fake strip or chunk shapes). He does have occasional bouts of wheezing/sneezing or something so maybe that will help? Poor guy has all sorts of problems. 

Also, I do suspect there is a tear duct infection...there seems to be a little redness around the edge of the eye, so yeah he will have to see a vet about it. I just wanted to try to get the hardened stuff away from his eye to give it a chance to recover.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Long story short, is there anything we can do to soften up the gunk for now until he can get to a vet? I feel terrible for the poor guy. I've read on sites plenty of ways to bleach/prevent staining, but not much on how to prevent this gunk in the first place. One site even suggested people's sterile eye drops to help reduce infection but I probably wouldn't try that until the gunk thats already there is gone. Anyway, sorry about the long-winded thing here, and thanks in advance for any help.



Sterile saline solution is safe, effective, and will help soften, and remove the hardened gunk, plus lighten the stain somewhat. 

It may be just from lack of daily grooming, but if it's due to allergies, It's important to figure out what type of allergies the dog has, and to elimate exposure as much as possible. Food allergies can be helped by changing the food to an allergy formula, adding plain, live culture yogurt to the diet, and providing a supplement of Omega 3 Fatty Acids (fish body oil) as well. Many dogs benefit from giving only distilled water for drinking, and/or adding a couple of tablespoons of apple cidar vinegar to the drinking water.

The allergens may be environmental, including cleaning products, laundry detergents, fabric softeners, air fresheners, perfumes or colognes used by people in the home. Or, grass, trees, mold, dust. The list can go on and on.


----------



## Paby (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh great I'll try the saline solution then. 

I wonder why its only in one eye, then again I guess he would get ear infections in only one ear (same side actually).

I am going to try some allergy formula food too, hopefully he likes it. 

What sort of daily grooming can I do to keep his eyes clean once this is taken care of? A warm washcloth maybe? Thanks again.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

If you don't have any saline solution on hand try some tea.

Make a cup of tea and let it cool to room temp. Soak cotton balls in the tea and dab his eye with them. I've used this for a great many eye issues and on myself as well. It works great and is safe.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Renoman said:


> If you don't have any saline solution on hand try some tea.
> 
> Make a cup of tea and let it cool to room temp. Soak cotton balls in the tea and dab his eye with them. I've used this for a great many eye issues and on myself as well. It works great and is safe.


What type of tea would you use? Some one told me the same thing when Teddie firsts tarted having problems with his eyes (not staining) and that it would help soothe them.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I have always used just regular tea. (black or orange pekoe, I think) Any brand will do - whatever you have on hand. I've never tried any other like green tea or white tea - I tend to stick with what I know works. 

It does have a very soothing effect. It's the tannin in the tea that is the 'magic'. It's great for any kind of eye irritation.


----------



## adoggonebakery (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a maltese. First to loosen this gunk you speak of I would use a warm wash cloth and gently rub it until it started loosening.

A maltese requires daily combing-brushing if you keep their hair long or they will get mats, and those are no fun! I feed my maltese Innova, and her tear stains are very minimal. I've found that certain foods make them worse, even high end foods. I would definitely look into another food other then Alpo. I recommend this site when choosing a dog food - http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

I would also not bleach or use any of that stuff. Usually only people who are prepping their dogs for a show use that as a last minute whitener. I've heard many good things about angel eyes, and eye envy. 

At times Holli, my maltese will get a small eye booger and I just take a very fine small face comb I have and comb it out of her hair, but she very good about letting me touch her face, because I've done it ever since she was a pup. Here she is:


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

One thing that comes to mind when you mention it's just one eye and the ear on the same side tends to get infected is, what's going on in his mouth? Especially given his improper diet, he might just have a tooth abscess going on.


----------

